# Is NFL's Kaepernick An Overpaid Putz?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He refused to stand for the National Anthem.

His reason? People of color are oppressed. 
His paycheck? Well north of a $100 million contract.

Niners QB Kaepernick refuses to stand for anthem in protest | Fox News


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Let him sit, on the bench, all season.

Boycott the fruity whiners


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If you don't love the country you live in , leave....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Bi-racial...daddy left as soon as he found out mom was pregnant...mom gave him up for adoption. 

White parents raised him and made him what he is today and he has the gall to say what he just said?

May he rot in hell.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The National Anthem is a tradition and part of the NFL. Participation should be mandatory. The Seattle Seahawks (no surprise as this area is a cuss pool of libertards) are supporting his stance ..... say what??

I hope the team ownership gets slammed for this.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's his right not to stand. The money he makes is of no consequence. 

I don't agree with his reasoning but it's his choice. 

If I don't respect his choice then that means I don't respect his rights. 

It's that simple.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What a dumbass Kaepernick is. His black sperm donor daddy shows zero character and does (statistically) what most black men do, and abandons the mother and child. A white family adopts him and works hard to provide him with opportunity that only exists in the greatest republic ever, the USA.

What a douchebag.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

He sucks as a human being and as a football player. He is physically gifted, but does not have the mental capacity for his position. When the 49ers benched Alex Smith for him, they cost themselves one if not two SB rings.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> It's his right not to stand. *One's so called rights do not give them the ability to infringe on the practices and experiences of others. He has an obligation to participate in NFL mandated practices, dress codes, media opportunities, interviews, and anything else that is customary to his chosen workplace.*
> 
> The money he makes is of no consequence. *Of course it does. It makes him look like a hypocrite and putz. I did not read about him using his money and personal time to make a difference. Only his ass while on the clock making a living.*
> 
> ...


And ....... that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I hope there is a waiting spot in the CFL...


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> And ....... that's all I'm gonna say about that.


That's fine, you asked a question and you got my answer. Liking it is not a requirement.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

He has every right to do what he did. I have every right to wish him nothing but the worst.

It works both ways.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like Kaepernick's tattoos and suggest he gets one on his forehead that reads SSABMUD


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

slippy said:


> i like kaepernick's tattoos and suggest he gets one on his forehead that reads ssabmud


ssabmud ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ssabmud?


When he looks at his nappy head in the mirror, he will see DUMBASS!:vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes he is and he is an ass . But that is part of living in America. It would be nice to stop paying him millions for play a dumb ass game of football. Maybe then he may see the light.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think this misguided idiot will suffer some brutal sacks this year from patriotic tackles.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

People of color incorporate every aspect of America. If anything, there are only two things holding the minorites down, the liberals they help keep in office, sending their jobs overseas while handing out enough scraps to keep them enslaved, and themselves, who would rather blame everyone than take responsibility for their own action, or lack there of.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

He is brained washed. I wonder if he understands that Blacks are 13% of the population and account for 53% off all murders and 93% of black murders....

the biggest threat to blacks is blacks... Wonder how he protests that


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> People of color incorporate every aspect of America. If anything, there are only two things holding the minorites down, the liberals they help keep in office, sending their jobs overseas while handing out enough scraps to keep them enslaved, and themselves, who would rather blame anyone than take responsibility for their own action, or lack there of.


It's called The Democrat Plantation Ideology.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I seen and read some of the article last night. Personally, I think it's just a "look at me" stunt. I wonder how much of his millions he's gonna use to help his oppressed brothers? My guess, if anything, just what his accountant tells him he needs for a write off.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

If he don't like this country , get the hell out .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> If he don't like this country , get the hell out .


Would that be an appropriate respond to you if Hillary wins the election ?

If you don't like it, pack a bag and leave the country ?

I think he loves his country, he's just protesting that he thinks this country doesn't treat everyone the same.

Just say'n


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Overpaid, ungrateful, crybaby, douchebag is my vote.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

He can do what he wants in America. If the 49ers allow it from a team, community and contractual slant, the issue is with them. Consider where this team is located. Personally I would view it as behavior detrimental to the team/league. The NFL and the 49ners are businesses and if allowing such behavior affects the bottom line, they will act. If the money keeps coming in, the problem will deepen and widen.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> ...
> 
> I think he loves his country, he's just protesting that he thinks this country doesn't treat everyone the same.


I believe he is the product of government provided liberal (non) education. I also believe that he is taking a trendy populist position that many celebrities are taking today to be considered in the club.

I also believe that 51% of the country side with him. 20% don't care. 20% Disagree but stand up for his right and the balance think he's an idiot.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

These guys are role models for a lot of kids! The public schools are already skewing their heads with mush!
How do you explain this to a 9 year old kid who loves the team and wears a Kap jersey?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I believe he is the product of government provided liberal (non) education. I also believe that he is taking a trendy populist position that many celebrities are taking today to be considered in the club.
> 
> I also believe that 51% of the country side with him. 20% don't care. 20% Disagree but stand up for his right and the balance think he's an idiot.


I do not agree with his point of view. I agree with his right to express it.

If he has agreed to certain contract stipulations and has violated those obligations/stipulations then a remedy is in order.

That's my official statement bro.......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Where is the NFL on this. Seems protest is ok long as it is PC. They have a huge double standard.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> These guys are role models for a lot of kids! The public schools are already skewing their heads with mush!
> How do you explain this to a 9 year old kid who loves the team and wears a Kap jersey?


You tell him that even heroes can be wrong but has the right to his opinion. Then let him make the choice to wear the jersey or not.

A grown man that wears another mans jersey is IMO still a kid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Where is the NFL on this. Seems protest is ok long as it is PC. They have a huge double standard.


The NFL came out with a statement saying that they ENCOURAGE all players to stand while the National Anthem is playing BUT it is not MANDATORY.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

So who has the nuts to boycott watching the NFL this year ?

I hope you all do so I can get cheaper tickets to great seats. 

I watched the Raiders last night. I hope they move to Vegas......Vegas loves the Raiders and I love Vegas.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> So who has the nuts to boycott watching the NFL this year ?
> 
> I hope you all do so I can get cheaper tickets to great seats.
> 
> I watched the Raiders last night. I hope they move to Vegas......Vegas loves the Raiders and I love Vegas.


I've been boycotting them for....ever.

If the NFL went away tomorrow....it wouldn't change a thing in my life as I don't watch football.

Now golf on the other hand.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If you think about it a failing QB who is trying to stay in the NFL is taking a pretty smart approach.

68% of NFL players are Black and if you know anything about Black people, 90% of them will agree with Kaepernick's demonstration.

30% are white and 51% will agree with him and those who disagree won't say shit because they don't want to be ostrasized by their teammates

1% are Pacific Islanders who are also 90% liberal

Less than 1% are Hispanics and most of them are kickers and kickers won't say shit because...well...they're kickers!
HA

The balance is less than 1% are people who think they are cool by checking the other box.

So if Kaepernick gets traded or cut and ends up with a new team, he will immediately be accepted by the majority of the new team.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I believe he is the product of government provided liberal (non) education. I also believe that he is taking a trendy populist position that many celebrities are taking today to be considered in the club.
> 
> I also believe that 51% of the country side with him. 20% don't care. 20% Disagree but stand up for his right and the balance think he's an idiot.


Well I am in the remaining 9% and am vocal. I want rule 12-1 imposed against Kaepernick, the Seahawks and the NFL. Mandatory suspension and loss of owner points.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

His twitter feed tells me enough about him. Full of BLM BS retweets


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

People like him are nothing but disrespectful idiots. And there isn't anything that can be done about it. Sadly.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> People like him are nothing but disrespectful idiots. And there isn't anything that can be done about it. Sadly.


To an extent. He won't play forever and he better save his pennies now because people remember stuff like this. I can't wait till I see the yahoo article where he's crying in front of the judge claiming he can't afford a Mcdouble


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Do his parents support his display of protest ? Forgive me if someone has said........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> View attachment 22234


Bunch of racist white cracker-ass cracker people is what I see.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't know if his parents support his position but ESPN (the liberal network disguised as a sports network) thinks Kaepernick is brave.

Right is Wrong, Wrong is Right...take note people, take note.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

But wait !!!! It was just a few years ago the NFL cited him for using derogatory words *against* black players.

Like I said before , he is protesting with his ass while on the clock. His personal time and money are all fine and dandy.

Smells like a liberal PR move.

http://dailysnark.com/throwback-colin-kaepernick-fined-using-racial-slurs-towards-black-players/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

What do you get when you breed White Trash women with irresponsible Black men?

1) Sotero

2) kaepernick

You get the WORST of BOTH races, mullatos who play both race cards.

P.S. There are good in all races, but it's like breeding puppies, you don't want one from a vile bitch and a loser basturd.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> What do you get when you breed White Trash women with irresponsible Black men?
> 
> 1) Sotero
> 
> ...


(Slippy pulls out his notebook entitled "Things Slippy Should Have Said" and jots a few notes down...:vs_wave


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I will repeat this: Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> What do you get when you breed White Trash women with irresponsible Black men?
> 
> 1) Sotero
> 
> ...


Add Obama to that list


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Just as he has the right to sit on his bum, I have the right to say it is disgusting, despicable and a bad example for the children that are watching and learning. Freedom of expression works BOTH ways.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Add Obama to that list


Sotero and Oasamabama is one in the same mongrel


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Just as he has the right to sit on his bum, I have the right to say it is disgusting, despicable and a bad example for the children that are watching and learning. Freedom of expression works BOTH ways.


And the right to write (see what i did there) to every single one of his sponsors and explain why you won't be patronizing their business.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Whining about "White Privilege" seems to be the new rage, huh? It's one thing for ghetto-dwellers to think that while not having the first clue who is keeping them brainwashed and in the ghettos, but it is an entirely other story when some multimillionaire who got that way by playing a kid's game decides he is going to protest against the entire nation. 

Let's keep in mind how this brain-dead player of a kid's game is making millions. There is a market that bears it. The market is the NFL; a corporation that is very anti-gun, very liberal in politics, and a corporation that is wholly unnecessary yet is heavily supported by conservative, gun-owning conservatives who would do well to find something constructive to occupy their spare time.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> And the right to write (see what i did there) to every single one of his sponsors and explain why you won't be patronizing their business.


That would include the Fruity Wieners (I've already done that) and the liberal tool NFL ( lost cause). NFL supports liberal gun control crap they can rot in hell with their crybabys


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> What do you get when you breed White Trash women with irresponsible Black men?
> 
> 1) Sotero
> 
> ...


Will you define " white trash " for us ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Barry's Momma.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Out of wedlock births is an epidemic whose numbers have soared in the last 50 years. This epidemic has and will continue to play a huge role in what will bring the USA to its knees.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Barry's Momma.


Ok, so are you referring to President Obamas mother ? If so, that doesn't define white trash, that just tells me you think she's white trash. What's your definition ? I'm curious and you did bring it up......


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

:vs_peek:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You're really just in an argumentative mood today, aren't you?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My good friend Nancy Isenberg has written an interesting book on White Trash...
https://www.amazon.com/White-Trash-400-Year-History-America/dp/0670785970


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Ok, so are you referring to President Obamas mother ? If so, that doesn't define white trash, that just tells me you think she's white trash. What's your definition ? I'm curious and you did bring it up......


A lot of my neighbors.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Just as he has the right to sit on his bum, I have the right to say it is disgusting, despicable and a bad example for the children that are watching and learning. Freedom of expression works BOTH ways.


Sorry @Auntie but you're wrong. The liberal PC way states you have no right to that opinion. What he is teaching kids is the correct way.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Ok, so are you referring to President Obamas mother ? If so, that doesn't define white trash, that just tells me you think she's white trash. What's your definition ? I'm curious and you did bring it up......


Ann Dunham. Shacked up at 17 with an already married genocidal communist from Kenya, bore a bastard child out of wedlock, her sham marriage was void as the impregnator from Kenya already was married. She left her basturd son off with the grandparents like white trash does. Reportedly did porno pics for Barry's mentor Franklin Marshall Davis, of Communist Party of America fame...........

You have search engines.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ann Dunham. Shacked up at 17 with an already married genocidal communist from Kenya, bore a bastard child out of wedlock, her sham marriage was void as the impregnator from Kenya already was married. She left her basturd son off with the grandparents like white trash does. Reportedly did porno pics for Barry's mentor Franklin Marshall Davis, of Communist Party of America fame...........
> 
> You have search engines.


So to be white trash according to your definition the above must be true.

Ok, thanks for telling me who you are. I appreciate that.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> A lot of my neighbors.


Is it like porno as one man described it ? You know it when you see it ? Lmfao !


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> So to be white trash according to your definition the above must be true.
> 
> Ok, thanks for telling me who you are. I appreciate that.


Sometimes an "good" example says more than words. Denton can probably give some more prime examples as could I.

Who I am is someone who has no respect for white trash, black trash, yellow trash or albino trash. Got that? Hope you do appreciate that too.

As far as *mixed trash*, put some shit and piss in blender then leave it out in the sun.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Is it like porno as one man described it ? You know it when you see it ? Lmfao !


Don't bother keeping up their property, much less common sense things like not throwing butts, soda cans and wrappers in the streets. You know the types. Don't know to turn down their car stereos. Stand out in their yards and use profanity at the tops of their lungs at their children. On the government dole while having more kids without bothering to go through the motion of making them legitimate. The types who came into the neighborhood with the assistance of HUD and make sure the surrounding properties aren't worth half of what they were once worth.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sometimes an "good" example says more than words. Denton can probably give some more prime examples as could I.
> 
> Who I am is someone who has no respect for white trash, black trash, yellow trash or albino trash. Got that? Hope you do appreciate that too.
> 
> As far as *mixed trash*, put some shit and piss in blender then leave it out in the sun.


You know what I don't get ? Why you keep dancing around what your definition of what white trash is, that's what I don't get.

Examples are not a definition.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Denton said:


> Don't bother keeping up their property, much less common sense things like not throwing butts, soda cans and wrappers in the streets. You know the types. Don't know to turn down their car stereos. Stand out in their yards and use profanity at the tops of their lungs at their children. On the government dole while having more kids without bothering to go through the motion of making them legitimate. The types who came into the neighborhood with the assistance of HUD and make sure the surrounding properties aren't worth half of what they were once worth.


Ok so the white people who do those things are white trash and the black people who do those things are black trash........

So why not just call them " trash ". Why bring color or race into it ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Ok so the white people who do those things are white trash and the black people who do those things are black trash........
> 
> So why not just call them " trash ". Why bring color or race into it ?


I got no problem with that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One man's trash is another man's treasure.

I used to sport around (before Mrs Slippy) with this cute little blond chick from Crenshaw County, AL. Once at a party she threw a full strength Budweiser, unopened, at me and hit me square in the chest. She felt bad about it later. 

White Trash? Who knows...:vs_smirk:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Ok so the white people who do those things are white trash and the black people who do those things are black trash........
> 
> So why not just call them " trash ". Why bring color or race into it ?


I'd be good with human trash but that could give trash a bad rap.

Barry and his minions have brought race into it and it has caused LOTS of trouble. He IS the WORST of both parents, combined. BLM but whites reds yellows don't? FU Barry!

As I have said before I have worked/lived/or schooled with almost every race color and creed. England Ireland Scotland Sweden Norway, both Germanys Poland/Ukraine Russia, Hungary, Check Repub, France Italy Spain Iran Somalia Egypt Liberia Israel Syria India Red China Formosa Japan Korea Mexico Brazil Venezuala Peru Columbia Austria Lithuania Canada Jamaica Honduras . I'll give first names if you doubt me.

They (the countries) ALL have trash, got that? They all have some good too, got that?

Barry is mixed trash, got that?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> I used to sport around (before Mrs Slippy) with this cute little blond chick from Crenshaw County, AL. Once at a party she threw a full strength Budweiser, unopened, at me and hit me square in the chest. She felt bad about it later.
> 
> White Trash? Who knows...:vs_smirk:


Slip, she was just trying to get you one before they were all out! Should have thanked her then fliped a few Buds together. White trash? NO!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Slip, she was just trying to get you one before they were all out! Should have thanked her then fliped a few Buds together. White trash? NO!


She apologized later...:tango_face_wink::tango_face_wink:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'd be good with human trash but that could give trash a bad rap.
> 
> Barry and his minions have brought race into it and it has caused LOTS of trouble. He IS the WORST of both parents, combined. BLM but whites reds yellows don't? FU Barry!
> 
> ...


Here is what I get.

I get that you look at people and judge them along racial or color lines first and then by what you believe they have done wrong.

That's not a quality to be proud of IMO.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> I used to sport around (before Mrs Slippy) with this cute little blond chick from Crenshaw County, AL. Once at a party she threw a full strength Budweiser, unopened, at me and hit me square in the chest. She felt bad about it later.
> 
> White Trash? Who knows...:vs_smirk:


Slip, she was just trying to get you one before they were all out! Should have thanked her then fliped a few Buds together. White trash? NO!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Here is what I get.
> 
> I get that you look at people and judge them along racial or color lines first and then by what you believe they have done wrong.
> 
> That's not a quality to be proud of IMO.


I don't judge but classify people by: Moral character, scruples, honesty, integrity, reliability, ......

I am POed with BLM and the crap that is going on, that has nothing to do about race color or creed BUT ALL ABOUT LAWLESS THUGGERY. Got That?

When in HS a group of friends started racial shit, back and forth, with others of like minds, for no reason other than race. The other group had some hot heads too. I took lead and talked things out to the like minded thinkers of the other group: " My friends have really small brains so God gave them really big mouths to compensate, I'm sorry". That got a laugh and handshake.

P.S. Operator that must make me a racist judgemental bigot, to You


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Attaboy Shane.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I don't judge but classify people by: Moral character, scruples, honesty, integrity, reliability, ......
> 
> I am POed with BLM and the crap that is going on, that has nothing to do about race color or creed BUT ALL ABOUT LAWLESS THUGGERY. Got That?
> 
> ...


I just asked you to define " white trash ". You've been dancing ever since......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Who really gives a damn what Collin thinks? Take a poll of how many will refuse to watch the nfl. Yeah, not many. Therefore expect to see more of this nonsense. The NFL and the 49ers do not give a hoot either. I do not agree with his opinion but he is entitled to it. More ever the 9ers and the NFL are ok with it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I just asked you to define " white trash ". You've been dancing ever since......


Can You handle that?

Might take a few days to illuminate all the white trash POS types and YOU might need help. Why? As most other types of "human" feces are far spread and infect most the white trash are in most of America. Urban, rural, rich and poor. The trash is there, you just have to acknowlege it. Then put the trash out.

Put the trash out!

Can you try?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Sorry @Auntie but you're wrong. The liberal PC way states you have no right to that opinion. What he is teaching kids is the correct way.


Since I am not a liberal political correct person do I have to follow their rules? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

People aren't going to agree with this but he DOES have the right to do this. Unless, of course, the NFL has a rule about not standing for the anthem. 

The NFL's stance on him standing aside, what we are talking about here is shame and the lack of it. This country has lost shame. Shame is a very important factor in a working society. Shame keeps people from doing douche bag things. What should happen is he and the Seahawks should be shamed and shunned into doing what is right. Sure in a free country he should have the right to be an idiot but we as a country should have the right and obligation to shame him into not doing it again. The NFL should be boycotted and shamed but that will never happen because watching your favorite team is more important than doing the right thing. Until that changes we will continue to see actors, sports "stars" and anyone in the public eye to continue to do stupid things like this.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> People aren't going to agree with this but he DOES have the right to do this. Unless, of course, the NFL has a rule about not standing for the anthem.
> 
> The NFL's stance on him standing aside, what we are talking about here is shame and the lack of it. This country has lost shame. Shame is a very important factor in a working society. Shame keeps people from doing douche bag things. What should happen is he and the Seahawks should be shamed and shunned into doing what is right. Sure in a free country he should have the right to be an idiot but we as a country should have the right and obligation to shame him into not doing it again. The NFL should be boycotted and shamed but that will never happen because watching your favorite team is more important than doing the right thing. Until that changes we will continue to see actors, sports "stars" and anyone in the public eye to continue to do stupid things like this.


So you agree ......... he is a Putz?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I quit watching sports a long time go. Players can do what they want and get away with it. Drunk driving, rape, drugs, etc. They get told bad boy, slap the hand and send them on their way. They get paid millions and told they can do pretty much what they want.

I also wonder if the national anthem should be changed to Taps?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So you agree ......... he is a Putz?


Oh he's a big time putz.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't wait to see him get smashed........I love it ! 

I agree with his right to not stand.......just like its a persons right not to pray. It's choice and I love what my flag stands for so much that I wouldn't dare try to FORCE someone to stand for it. 

I do not agree with his reasoning. 

I'm ready for some football.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's one report that kaepernick might have made the conversion to islam. That may explain some of this.

Muslim now? Kaepernick entered NFL as ?Christian? celeb

And another

https://conservativedailypost.com/c...-before-his-anti-american-stance-coincidence/

And another;

http://mtonews.com/mto-exclusive-nfl-star-colin-kaeperneck-coverts-islam-can-marry-arab-girlfriend/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here's one report that kaepernick might have made the conversion to islam. That may explain some of this.
> 
> Muslim now? Kaepernick entered NFL as ?Christian? celeb
> 
> ...


Maybe he's just a good DHimmi?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Maybe he's just a good DHimmi?


He isn't living under Islamic rule, so he isn't a dhimmi. He is just a dummy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is an opinion from Steelers left tackle and former Army Ranger Captain Alejandro Villanueva Pittsburgh Steelers LT Alejandro Villanueva doesn't agree with Colin Kaepernick's form of protest


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe, if the Fruity Weiners choose to play him, some DEs and LBs can slap some sense into the traitor


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

He prolly has Traumatic brain injury already affecting him. Seriously, could be. Prolly not tho.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Yes but it has nothing to do with his refusal to stand.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you bring rotten fruit to Fruity Wieners games? Give Kaepernick what he asked for.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm about fed up with all this racial stuff. I really am. (been fed up)



> *The War on Poverty Has Cost $22 Trillion. Since the War on Poverty began under President Lyndon Johnson, welfare spending has exploded to sixteen times its original size.*


Bad apples in every group? Yup. Bad cops? Yup. Bad military personnel? Yup. Bad contractors? Yup. Bad doctors? Yup.

But to sit there (literally) and tell the world that you will not stand for *The Flag* that millions have sacrificed for... makes my blood boil.

Quit being the feral that you apparently are and do something. Take some of that money you get for throwing a pigskin and do something besides supporting black lives matter.

My grandmother always said....just because you're poor doesn't mean you have to be dirty. The same goes for crime...just because you're poor doesn't mean you have to constantly break the law. We're not talking about people stealing food so they can feed their families...we're talking rape and murder and drug crimes.

Get a life you degenerate fool. Apparently, you got yo daddy's genes...the ones that causes irresponsibility. Daddy had no sense either...did he?

Tell "your people" to start behaving themselves...makes something of themselves and maybe...just maybe...the cops will quit thinking a black guy did something wrong. Until then....yup, the black guys are doing something wrong and you're pissed at ****** for it?

If we continue with another 22 trillion...it's a big mistake. I say...take the money and the freebies away and let responsibility take control of their lives.

I can tell you this....the more shenanigans and bad behavior I see coming from black lives matter....the less I'm inclined to agree....

Grow up punk.

Rant off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well said Robie. The problem is Right is Wrong and Wrong is Right. Logic doesn't matter any more and there are less and less individuals around who care about the once Greatest Republic Ever like you and I do.

I'll bet you that the next step will be to ban American Flags from games because they offend the protected class. I hope I'm wrong but we'll see.



Robie said:


> I'm about fed up with all this racial stuff. I really am. (been fed up)
> 
> Bad apples in every group? Yup. Bad cops? Yup. Bad military personnel? Yup. Bad contractors? Yup. Bad doctors? Yup.
> 
> ...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

He is within his rights.

I'm within mine to ignore his career, his team, and perhaps even the league if I don't like how they address it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The NFL itsself might be a gutless PC organization but its good to know some of its players are not and have taken a public stand against mr oppressed millionaire.

NFL players react to Colin Kaepernick protesting the national anthem - CBSSports.com



> Justin Pugh
> ✔
> @JustinPugh
> 
> ...





> It blows my mind how many people hate the country they live in.
> - T.J. Yates (@TJ_Yates) August 27, 2016





> Matthew Hasselbeck
> ✔
> @Hasselbeck
> 
> ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.infowars.com/black-pride...r-national-anthem-fined-11k-for-using-n-word/

http://www.infowars.com/colin-kaepe...-before-his-anti-american-stance-coincidence/

Did he really convert to Islam?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The real problem is the NFL. A bunch of older rich kids , they grew football hero's through school and college that got away with dam near anything long as they played ball.
After College so the NFL could get rich they made most of them rich many insanely rich . So as spoiled grow children they have to act out to find some meaning in their life.
They have little real understanding of anything in the real world.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Well said Robie. The problem is Right is Wrong and Wrong is Right. Logic doesn't matter any more and there are less and less individuals around who care about the once Greatest Republic Ever like you and I do.
> 
> I'll bet you that the next step will be to ban American Flags from games because they offend the protected class. I hope I'm wrong but we'll see.


It's already happening....



> Principal Will Permit U.S. Flags at HS Football Games, Reverses Himself


Principal Will Permit U.S. Flags at HS Football Games, Reverses Himself | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

One other angle mentioned today....

It looks like he may be let go. Even if he is he stands to get a ton of money.

But, if he can claim he was discriminated against.....he gets even more money via a lawsuit.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> One other angle mentioned today....
> 
> It looks like he may be let go. Even if he is he stands to get a ton of money.
> 
> But, if he can claim he was discriminated against.....he gets even more money via a lawsuit.


Well if they let him go he wont be headed to Dallas. Coach Garret has a mandatory participation in the National Anthem policy. However, *he does not *have a mandatory win games policy.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The gay kid that dominated the draft story last year tried to make noise about discrimination and it doesn't work in the NFL. Kap sucks as a QB. Whatever it is - he has lost it. He had it for a very short period of time and lost it. Others fell to the same fate. Fact is the average NFL career is under 3-4 years now days; Peyton Mannings who play into their late 30's are quite rare. No actions in the NFL are race based except ONE: Each team is required to interview potential black coaches when they need a new head coach.



Robie said:


> One other angle mentioned today....
> 
> It looks like he may be let go. Even if he is he stands to get a ton of money.
> 
> But, if he can claim he was discriminated against.....he gets even more money via a lawsuit.


----------



## BrianDelaney (Aug 29, 2016)

There is a point to what he is saying...just not the point he is trying to get across. The vast welfare system in this country does help alot of people, many of which are minorities. There's no arguing that. However, while it helps, the fact that people can stay on it for so long eventually hurts. The amount of assistance recieved still puts people on it in what is considered poor. So, based off the stats of the system, it keeps poor people poor if they don't try to move on from that system. Not judging...just blaming the system. I think it's designed to keep poor people poor.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> I think it's designed to keep poor people poor.


That's exactly what it's designed to do.

It keeps them voting for democrats.

It got a name a few years ago thanks to Colonel Allan West (ret)

*The democrat plantation ideology.*

Trump is mentioning the cycle but is staying away from the name.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

BrianDelaney said:


> There is a point to what he is saying...just not the point he is trying to get across. The vast welfare system in this country does help alot of people, many of which are minorities. There's no arguing that. However, while it helps, the fact that people can stay on it for so long eventually hurts. The amount of assistance recieved still puts people on it in what is considered poor. So, based off the stats of the system, it keeps poor people poor if they don't try to move on from that system. Not judging...just blaming the system. I think it's designed to keep poor people poor.


This is making my brain hurt. So the government gives free handouts, but when the person doesn't use what is available to do something with their life, it's the government's fault for giving the handouts?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

dmet said:


> This is making my brain hurt. So the government gives free handouts, but when the person doesn't use what is available to do something with their life, it's the government's fault for giving the handouts?


The point is...it's cradle to grave entitlement.

Welfare has become a science. Knowledge is passed down generation to generation.

It should be a hand up...a short fix, not a career.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

dmet said:


> This is making my brain hurt. So the government gives free handouts, but when the person doesn't use what is available to do something with their life, it's the government's fault for giving the handouts?


Well yah, without the enabler the welfare recipients would run out of benefits and it would incentivize becoming part of the working force.

As it stands now all their basic needs are met and it's easier to do nothing and a lot of times more profitable if there are no good paying jobs.

That's why we need jobs to come back to America. So we can pay people to work rather than to pay them to continue being poor but fed.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> That's why we need jobs to come back to America. So we can pay people to work rather than to pay them to continue being poor but fed.


Now this I definitely agree on.

And I get WHAT you're (both/all 3) saying, I just think welfare recipients deserve at least 55% of the blame for not being more motivated...


----------



## BrianDelaney (Aug 29, 2016)

dmet said:


> This is making my brain hurt. So the government gives free handouts, but when the person doesn't use what is available to do something with their life, it's the government's fault for giving the handouts?


It's the endless nature of it. In a round about way I'm saying it's better to teach a man to fish...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

I've done a quick search but have not been able to find a list of companies that currently sponsor Kaepernick. I'd like to send them all a snail mail stating I will not give them my business as long as they sponsor him. I probably don't purchase products from a company that sponsors him anyway but I want to add my 2 cents. I know it probably won't amount to much but I have some extra paper, envelopes, and stamps so why not? To me that seems more proactive than just complaining about him on the Internet.

So if anyone can provide a current list of his sponsors I'd appreciate it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Team,

I have performed a thorough and thoughtful tally of the votes here on PF ...... and ....... it appears he is ........ A Putz.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Two Seven One said:


> I've done a quick search but have not been able to find a list of companies that currently sponsor Kaepernick. I'd like to send them all a snail mail stating I will not give them my business as long as they sponsor him. I probably don't purchase products from a company that sponsors him anyway but I want to add my 2 cents. I know it probably won't amount to much but I have some extra paper, envelopes, and stamps so why not? To me that seems more proactive than just complaining about him on the Internet.
> 
> So if anyone can provide a current list of his sponsors I'd appreciate it.


Mcd's is one. Tampax may be another soon,,,


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd take what Rick Monday did in Dodger Stadium on April 25, 1976 when two idiots tried to burn a flag in the outfield during a game. Rick Monday was playing centerfield for the Cubs and saw them these two dipwads try and light the flag on fire/ So Rick Monday ran over and grabbed the flag while other players and security and landscape crew converged on the anti-American fools. The crowd broke into a patriotic applause.

Rick Monday later said, "if you're going to burn the American Flag, don't do it around me."

This bullshit disrespect of The American Flag that the media has harmlessly labeled as "Free Speech" or "A Right to Protest" has become boorish at best and downright FUBAR mostly. I wish for a time where those who think the USA is so bad, they move to damn Bangladesh or some other craphole place and stop this nonsense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kaepernick's endorsements are Beats by Dre (owned by Apple), Jaguar Motors, MusclePharm(a workout supplement company)...none of which I'd ever buy anyway. His next endorsements will come from the muslime world, watch and see.
49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick takes a stand, but at what cost? - MarketWatch


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Kaepernick's endorsements are Beats by Dre (owned by Apple), Jaguar Motors, MusclePharm(a workout supplement company)...none of which I'd ever buy anyway. His next endorsements will come from the muslime world, watch and see.
> 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick takes a stand, but at what cost? - MarketWatch


Thanks for the list. I don't buy any of those products and have no plan to because they all look like over priced junk and crap supplements to me. I'll send them a letter anyway stating I'll never consider their products as long as they use him to endorse their products. It won't probably amount to anything but it is better than doing nothing.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Limbaugh had an outstanding opening to his show today with this jerk and the NFL as the topic. 

If it becomes available, I'll post it.

Worth listening to.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its starting to make sense now, this dude didn't even start posting this bs until he started dating a new girl
Kaepernick social media posts laud Black Lives Matter, Black Panthers since dating activist DJ | Fox News



> dating activist DJ
> Published August 30, 2016 FoxNews.com
> Facebook Twitter	livefyre Email Print
> Now Playing
> ...





> Kaepernick, 28, who has come under fire for his decision to remain seated during the playing of The Star-Spangled Banner before San Francisco 49ers games, reportedly began dating Hot 97 DJ and MTV host Nessa Diab in July 2015. A few months later, his social media posts began to reflect the Black Lives Matter and Muslim activism of Diab.


This explains it all, the dude is thinking with his lower brain. Still an idiot though


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Robie said:


> Limbaugh had an outstanding opening to his show today with this jerk and the NFL as the topic.
> 
> If it becomes available, I'll post it.
> 
> Worth listening to.


Don't have the audio yet but the transcript is worth reading.

My Message to the Players of the NFL - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If I was worried about what every dumbass had to say I wouldn't have time to take care of my business. Don't let this guy have that much power over you. 

Chalk it up as he's an idiot and move on with yourself. 

His friends I'm sure have already told him he's a RICHARD and are starting to put distance between them. 

His opinions do not carry anymore weight to me than the average idiot walking the street, the only difference is this mofo is in a position where it's probably going to cost him some money . 

So be it.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

You be the judge-Kaepernick is engaged and to married to a woman called a DJ ness Diab , a hip hop mtv radio personality and a Black lives Matter activist, Kaepernick also converted to Islam during last football season . This would explain his physical appearance and his ideology now - You don't hear this on ESPN or the news .... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Read most of the posts, don't bench him, make him run every play that may bust him up!!! Doesn't deserve one penny for his disregard for the U.S.A. Wouldn't be suprised if a blanket party was thrown for him! How much more American can you get than football and nascar?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cheesewiz said:


> You be the judge-Kaepernick is engaged and to married to a woman called a DJ ness Diab , a hip hop mtv radio personality and a Black lives Matter activist, Kaepernick also converted to Islam during last football season . This would explain his physical appearance and his ideology now - You don't hear this on ESPN or the news ....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There you have it ...... a full blooded Putz.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/michael...-about-us-oppression-wears-communist-dictator

Wow


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

SGG said:


> 49ers Kaepernick Complains About U.S. 'Oppression,' Wears Communist Dictator Castro T-Shirt
> 
> Wow


Very Sad. And his followers will think its cool, and awesome etc... The Media pushes this agenda, and the way people idolize celebrities and athletes will only make it more solid with the low information people.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Very Sad. And his followers will think its cool, and awesome etc... The Media pushes this agenda, and the way people idolize celebrities and athletes will only make it more solid with the low information people.


Sounds like he has had one too many hits to the head.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Sounds like he has had one too many hits to the head.


Sounds like he hasn't had enough hits to the head LOL


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Haha


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

There just preparing people for what's to come. This way they will embrace it.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Guess #veteransforWTFeverhisnameis is a thing now

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...supporting-colin-kaepernicks-right-to-protest


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I never was a big NFL fan football is just that a game . I have however as gifts drop some cash on NFL items. No more they are over paying these clueless jerks. My with drawl for feeding them cash may not make a difference but at lest I will feel better about it.
Hit the NFL where it hurts the pocket book.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Colin Kaepernick has repeatedly said to multiple news sources that his "Protest" of the National Anthem and his wearing of socks that depict Law Enforcement as Pigs is; "I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color,"

Like many of you I believe in the Freedom of a US Citizen to do what he wants within the law, so if Kaepernick does not want to stand so be it. But it is important to point out the stupidity of his "Protest". There is not another country that has bent over backwards and provided more opportunity and free things to its Black Citizens and People of Color than the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!

So Colin's little"protest" shows us at least one thing about him...That he is ignorant. And at least one thing about the media...That they can control the ignorant populace.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The more "they" protest, the less sympathy I have.

22 trillion spent on entitlements since 1963...

Affirmative action....

If blacks aren't getting ahead in society, they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm not going to waste another second of my life talking about Colin Kaepernick and his douchbaggery. He no longer exists in my world until he makes some changes in his life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I'm not going to waste another second of my life talking about Colin Kaepernick and his douchbaggery. He no longer exists in my world until he makes some changes in his life.


He is making changes in his life. His conversion to islam should be complete soon.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Colin Kaepernick has repeatedly said to multiple news sources that his "Protest" of the National Anthem and his wearing of socks that depict Law Enforcement as Pigs is; "I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color,"
> 
> Like many of you I believe in the Freedom of a US Citizen to do what he wants within the law, so if Kaepernick does not want to stand so be it. But it is important to point out the stupidity of his "Protest". There is not another country that has bent over backwards and provided more opportunity and free things to its Black Citizens and People of Color than the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!
> 
> So Colin's little"protest" shows us at least one thing about him...That he is ignorant. And at least one thing about the media...That they can control the ignorant populace.


Has Canada ever allowed the buying and selling of people ?

Has Canada ever not allowed Black people to vote or made them sit at the back of the bus ?

Has Canada ever stopped black people from eating at a lunch counter with whites or not allowed black people to drink from a particular water fountain ?

Just curious........


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Has Canada ever allowed the buying and selling of people ?
> 
> Has Canada ever not allowed Black people to vote or made them sit at the back of the bus ?
> 
> ...


Yes, they have been active in racism towards people of other than white. So, I am sure they werent allowed to dine, drink, play or do much, etc, with Whites.
Here is an example. I am sure there is more, due to the fact Canadians came from Europe too. R
Racism - The Canadian Encyclopedia


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Yes, they have been active in racism towards people of other than white. So, I am sure they werent allowed to dine, drink, play or do much, etc, with Whites.
> Here is an example. I am sure there is more, due to the fact Canadians came from Europe too. R
> Racism - The Canadian Encyclopedia


The country of Canada was formed July 1,1867. From that date forward.

I didn't say that racism doesn't exist in Canada. Big difference.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> The country of Canada was formed July 1,1867. From that date forward.
> 
> I didn't say that racism doesn't exist in Canada. Big difference.


Fair enough, but many people want to say the USA had slavery for hundreds of years etc etc. When in fact , it was only about 90 years.
So, when talking of a country, I assumed as long as there were people there claiming territory, it was fair game. 
But I truly beleive they had their issues too.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't agree what the idiot is DOING. I agree with some of what he is saying but not all of it. He's really making an ass of his team. When he's wearing that Jersey he is representing someone else. The league should step
In and stop it if they can. 

He should be allowed in his free time to say and do what's legal and anything not prohibited by his contract. He shouldn't be allowed to connect that with his team or the league in any way. 

That's how I see it. 

Racism is truly ugly when you see it in its raw form. Living in the Deep South, I've seen it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Colin Kaepernick has repeatedly said to multiple news sources that his "Protest" of the National Anthem and his wearing of socks that depict Law Enforcement as Pigs is; "I am not going to stand up to show pride in a flag for a country that oppresses black people and people of color,"
> 
> Like many of you I believe in the Freedom of a US Citizen to do what he wants within the law, so if Kaepernick does not want to stand so be it. But it is important to point out the stupidity of his "Protest". There is not another country that has bent over backwards and provided more opportunity and free things to its Black Citizens and People of Color than the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA!
> 
> So Colin's little"protest" shows us at least one thing about him...That he is ignorant. And at least one thing about the media...That they can control the ignorant populace.





Operator6 said:


> Has Canada ever allowed the buying and selling of people ?
> 
> Has Canada ever not allowed Black people to vote or made them sit at the back of the bus ?
> 
> ...


Don't know specifically about racism in Canada but I do know that it existed. Good question, I'll look into it.

Back to my point, No other country has spent the vast amount of money and provided more opportunity for the advancement of black people or hispanics. Trillions of dollars have been spent at the Federal level and thousands of programs have been offered by US corporations, dollars, opportunities and lopsided hiring practices in favor of black and hispanic Americans exist at the municipalitiy, county and state levels. Colleges/Universities also offer more opportunity to black and hispanic American's than any other country.

The United States of America is the least racist country in the World.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you #22.



Operator6 said:


>


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A country that affords people, particularly the minorities, the opportunity to make millions of dollars a year for playing a child's game and he cant respect it enough to stand during the National Anthem. Hollywood and the music industry is the same. As Slippy said, no other country in the world goes to the lengths this country does to see that minorities have an equal opportunity in life. So much so that it forsakes, at times, it's own people and their rights and opportunities. Ship him and the rest of the ass wipes who are standing with him back where they came from and lets see how they are treated there. Ungrateful ingrates one and all.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If I had the money...mega rich money...I'd offer $100,000 to any player who put this feral in the hospital with a hit.

That's the kind of guy I am.......:devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> The country of Canada was formed July 1,1867. From that date forward.
> 
> I didn't say that racism doesn't exist in Canada. Big difference.


And you KNUCKYS treat the indians/eskimos fine? ROFL!!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's time we stand up to these people, I just heard on radio tonight the NFL is seeing a drop off on attendance, its these over paid brats right to protest, its our right to not give them our money.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Yup.....advertising dollars are down.

That is the only thing both the owners and the players understand.....show me the money.

I personally hope this idiot can't buy a job washing cars in 2 years.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Robie said:


> Yup.....advertising dollars are down.
> 
> That is the only thing both the owners and the players understand.....show me the money.
> 
> I personally hope this idiot can't buy a job washing cars in 2 years.


From what I read they're giving him a new deal


----------

